# Banamine alternative?



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I went to the vet today to see if I could order Banamine in case we need it for our goats. They won't give it us unless they actually see our goats as it is a prescription. Our goats don't need it right now but I wanted to get it ahead of time just in case, with kidding come up. Is there something else I can use without having to have a vet come out beforehand? Thanks so much!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

dexmethasone but also RX...and I rather use Banamine then dex...

reg. Aspirin will help in a pinch for pain


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I use livestock aspirin, its granulated and pretty much taste free, so they eat it just fine. I try that before I go to Banamine.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

thanks! I will look for the livestock aspirin, hopefully tsc or the co-op feed store has that


----------

